# 7/14/12 Santa Rosa Sound Trip Report



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Had not been flounderin in a couple of months and was itchin to get out there. Saw a small window of sub par weather and tide movement that I liked. As usual when I got to the boat ramp at 2am the wind was out of the East and not SE as the weather man indicated it would be. Thunderstorms were supposed to be comin by daylight, hoped he was wrong bout that too.
Found some sheltered water out of the 15 mph winds but the water was a little dirty and rippled up. Could see good enough to talk myself into going forward. I figured there would not be any other crazy floundermen out in this mess.
Within 30 minutes I had my first fish, bout 18 inches. From there it was somewhat active. Saw several small fish and floated right over a good one due to muddy water. By the time I circled back, he was gone. Picked up another 17 incher and spooked another. 
Finally floated up in a 22 incher. Compared to the 15-18 inchers I been seein he looked like a halibut. Biggest one Ive seen in bout two years in these waters. I thanked the God Lord for my blessing and put him in the cooler. Seen several other small fish and the sun came up and ended my trip. Nothin is more beautiful that seein the sun come up over the water.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweet! I often have success when most folks are saying not to bother going. Good job on the doormat!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

x2 on watching the sun come up. Congrats.


----------



## Slayerdog (Jul 14, 2012)

I went Friday night ( not very good conditions ) stayed about 3 hrs when mother nature (lightening storm) told me to quit ! Only wound up with 1-14" flattie. Wasent even seeing any tracks


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

dang good mess of fish regardless


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

You now you are hard core when you are gigging and and witness a sunrise.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

2112 said:


> You now you are hard core when you are gigging and and witness a sunrise.


You are right, its one of the best things God created for us to see.


----------

